# Schwinn Heavy Duti -- What's it worth?



## RustySpokes

I picked up what appears to be an all original 1964 Heavy Duti on the cheap but really know nothing about middle weight bikes.  It's a bit dirty but will clean up nicely.  Take a look at the pics and let me know what you think this bike may be worth:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31204594@N06/sets/72157619153536803/

Things I've noticed, 120 gauge spokes, extra wide front axle, AS pedals...any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kenaroni

I'm not much good at dollar figures, but what you've got there is something I've been wishing I could find in my area. That's a Schwinn "King Size" Heavy Duti. The tall head tube is the giveaway. The King Size "American" and Heavy Duti models were taller and longer than the regular middleweight frames, and were produced for only a few years. Schwinn never made them again. Hence they are something of a collectable and worth more than normal. There's a blurb about them at this Google books search result
--Ken.


----------



## roadmaster

i have a 62' american heavy-duti and this bike is a tank.  got the hd wheels and seat, although its not the kingsize.


----------

